# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  كيفية تعليم طفل ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة مهارات احتياجاته اليوميه ليعتمد على نفسة ..!

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباااح / مساء
الفل والنرجس والياسمين
كيفكم ان شاء الله تكووونو بخيييييير ..
يقصد بمهارات الاحتياجات اليومية او مهارات الاعتماد على النفس تلك التمارين التي تنمي مهارات الحياة اليومية من أكل وشرب ولبس واستحمام وغيرها من الأمور الأساسية في الحياة.إن التأخر في اكتساب هذه المهارات قد يصيب الوالدين بالحرج و الخجل أمام الناس والغضب أحيانا ،فيعمدون لاشعوريا إلى تفادي هذه المواقف المحرجة بعزل الطفل عن الناس والمجتمع أو بعدم إطعام الطفل أمام الناس .فاعتقد انك تشاطرني الرأي أن هذه حلول عقيمة وقد تعقد الوضع و تضيف مشاكل نفسية للطفل ولوالديه.لذلك على والدي أي طفل لدية تأخر في اكتساب هذه المهارات استخدام الأساليب العلمية والمتقدمة في رعاية هؤلاء الأطفال وطلب المساعدة من المختصين في هذا المجال . وقد لا يغفلك انه لكي تصل للغاية المرجوة في تدريب الطفل على مهارات الاعتماد على النفس .يجب التدرج والتحلي بالصبر .وعدم اللجوء إلى أسلوب العنف والشدة والتخويف فهذه الأساليب بالعكس تعزز فرص الفشل وتزيد في احتمال حدوث الانفعالات النفسية لدي الطفل ووالديه أيضا .

(( قضاء الحاجة)) 
اساسيات التدريب لقضاء الحاجة: 
يحتاج تدريب الطفل على عملية الذهاب الى التواليت عند الشعور بالحاجة للتغوط للصبر و التفهم من قبل الاهل و يجب عدم إجبار الطفل على عملية التدرب هذه قبل أن يكون مستعدا لها فالطفل يبدأ بإظهار الإشارات و التنبيهات حول حاجته للذهاب الى التواليت بعمر سنة ونصف الى عمر سنتين و هذا هوالعمر المناسب للبدء بتدريب الطفل و يجب ان يكون الطفل عندها راغبا بعملية التعلم هذه وليس خائفا منها او يجد أية صعوبات خلالها و يجب عدم إجبار الطفل بالقوة أو بالعقوبات أثناء عملية التدريب 

هناك بعض الحالات التي يفضل فيها تأجيل عملية تدريب الطفل 
مثلا عند الإنتقال الى سكن جديد أو عند ولادة أخ جديد للطفل و عند وجود حالة وفاة في العائلة أو وجود شخص مريض بشدة في المنزل .
العلامات التي تدل على استعداد الطفل لعملية التدريب: 
1- بقاء الطفل دون تبويل لمدة ساعتين على الاقل 
2- عندما تصبح عملية التبرز منتظمة والطفل يخبر والديه بأنه يرغب بالتبرز 
3- ظهور علامات الرغبة بالتبول أو التبرز على ملامح الطفل مثل وجهه أو وضعيته أو كلامه
4- عندما يصبح الطفل قادرا على تنفيذ بعض الطلبات الشفهية التي تطلب منه 
5- عندما يصبح قادرا على الذهاب الى الحمام لوحده وقادرا على نزع وارتداء ثيابه لوحده
6- عندما يظهر انزعاجه من توسيخ حفاضه بالبول او بالبراز

الخطوات المتبعة في عملية التدريب :

الخطوة الأولى : 

يجب أولا تحديد الكلمات التي ستستخدمها لتعريف الطفل يأعضاء جسمهو لوصف البول والبراز و من المفضل استخدام الألفاظ العادية لوصف هذه المفرزات على بول وبراز ويجب عدم استخدام كلمات مثل كريه أو نتن لكي لا يشعر الطفل بالخجل
الخطوة الثانية: 
يجب هنا شراء نونية لأنها اسهل للاستخدام من قبل الطفل في المراحل الاولى من حيث الوصول اليها والجلوس عليها و يطلب من الطفل الجلوس على النونية لمدة دقائق مقلدا عملية التبرز حتى لو لم يتبرز بالفعل في البدء و يجب على الأم أن تكون مرحة في عملية تدريب الطفل على الجلوس هذه ودون إكراه للطفل و من الممكن ان تقوم الأم بتديب البنات الإناث من خلال الطاب منهن القيام بعملية تقليد للأم و يقوم الأب بتدريب الذكور بأن منهم ان يقلدوه بذهابه الى التواليت لأن الطفل يتعلم من الأشياء التي يراها اكثر مما يتعلم من الاشياء التي تطلب منه .
الخطوة الثالثة: 
هنا يجب تعليم الطفل ان يخبر والديه عندما يشعر بالحاجة الى التغوط و في البداية قد لا يتم ذلك الا بعد أن يكون الطفل قد تبول او تبرز و هذا شيء مقبول في الباية و يمكن منح الطفل مكافأة بسيطة عندما ينجح باخبار والديه برغبته قبل ان يبرز او يتبول .
الخطوة الرابعة: 
بعد ان يصبح الطفل قادرا على استخدام النونية اي انه اصبح يدرك منى الشعور بالرغبة بالتبول يجب البدء بتدريبه على الجلوس عليها بعد كل وجبة طعام لأن الانسن الطبيعي يشعر بالرغبة للتغوط بعد تناول الطعام بقليل ويجب هنا ايضا تعليم الطفل قواعد الصحة العامة مثل غسيل اليدين بعد كل تغوط او تبول و كذك تعليم البنات الصغيرات كيفية تنظيف المنطقة التناسلية عندهن حيث يجب ان تكون عملية المسح من الامام نحو الخلف منعا لانتقال الجراثيم من فوهة الشرج الى فوهة البول .
الخطوة الخامسة: 
و هنا يجب الانتقال من استخدان النونية الى عملية الذهاب الى التواليت و لا مانع من تطبيقهما معا لفترة قصيرة و اذا كان الطفل يرفض الجلوس في التواليت فلا مانع من ان يقوم بعملية التبرز بوضعية الوقوف او نصف الجلوس في البدء حتى يتعلم ان المكان 
المناسب هو التواليت 
*ملاحظات..
*@ يصبح معظم الأطفال قادرين على السيطرة على عملية التبرز بشكل جيد بعمر ثلاثة الى اربعة سنوات 
@ يجب عدم توقع الحصول غلى نتائج سريعة لان عملية التدرب تحتاج للصبر و التأني
@ يجب منح الطفل المتعاون مكافآت بسيطة 
@ يجب عدم معاقبة الطفل غير المتعاون الذي يفشل في عملية التدرب و عدم توبيخه او معاقبته 
أهمية وكيفية إستخدام التعزيز والتشجيع أثنا ء التدريب: 
يعتبر التعزيز هو مفتاح جذب وتشجيع الطفل لنعلم أي مهارة جديدة على مستوى خبرته .
خطوات الإستخدام للتعزيز : ( المسؤول معلم أو معلمة الطفل مع أم الطفل) ...... 

1- حدد نوع المعزز المحبب للطفل مثل ( لعبة معينة - غذاء معين - شريط فيديو ) وعادة الأطفال الأصغر عمرا هم اللذين يميلون للتعزيز المادي ويعتبر فعالا بشكل كبير , ويمكن معرفة المعزز المحبب للطفل عن طريق أم الطفل غالبا.
2- حدد المرحلة التي وصل إليها الطفل في عملية استخدام الحمام ( تحديد مستوى الأداء الحالي) حيث أن الطفل الذي لازال في المرحلة الأولى ( مرحلة نزع الحفاظ) سوف يحتاج إلى كمية أكبر من التعزيز ، بينما الطفل الذي يستخدم الحمام بتذكير ، قد وصل إلى المرحلة الثانية واعتاد على دخول الحمام وأنتهى من مرحلة رفض الحمام وبالتالي سوف يحتاج إلى تعزيز أقل في عملية أن يطلب الحمام بدون تذكير بإشارة معينة أو نطق كلمة حمام، وسوف لعملية التشجيع أكثر من عملية التعزيز غالبا ، أما المرحلة الثالثة من الدريب وهي المرحلة النهائية والخاصة بقيامه الإعتماد على نفسه في عملية النظافة بعد استخدام الحمام، وفي هذه المرحلة سيحتاج فقط لعملية المساعدات أثناء عملية تدريبة والتشجيع المستمر مع سحب المساعدات بشكل تدريجي في كل مرة إلى أن يستقل في عملية النظافة .
3- عدم استخدام نوع المعزز المقدم للطفل في هذه المهاره مع مهاره أخرى وذلك حتى يبذل مجهود أكبر في عملية الإستجابه , ولتفادي حدوث الإشباع لديه من المعزز مثل: استخدام المعزز ذاته في كل مره يغسل يديه ويرتدي حذائه أو يضع المنديل في سلة المهملات , حيث أن تقديم المعزز بهذه الطريقه سوف تجعل الطفل يرفض استخدام الحمام لأنه يعرف أن معززه المفضل سوف يقدم له عند قيامه بمهمه سهله ألا وهي غسل اليدين.
4- الحديث مع الطفل بصوت واضح عن الإتفاقية التي سوف تبرم معه ألا وهي إذا تبول داخل الحمام فسوف يحصل على المكافئه وإذا لم يفعل فسوف يحصل العكس .
5- لابد من عرض المكافئة على الطفل أمام عينيه أثناء الإتفاقيه حتى يفهم المقصود من استخدام المعزز
6-إذا تم أخذ الطفل للحمام وقام بعملية التبول لابد من الحديث معه أولا بأنه عندما تبول داخل الحمام حصل على المكافئة ثم تقديمها بعد ذلك بشكل فوري مع تقبيله والمسح على رأسه ، ولاننسى إعلان عملية تبوله أمام باقي الأسرة لتعويدة على عملية التشجيع ليكرر المحاوله مرة أخرى,
7- إذا حدث العكس وأنت تعرف أن هذا وقت تبوله ولم يتبول بعد تقريبا من 5إلى10دقائق كحد أقصى أنزله من على الكرسي وقل له ( مافيه تلعب بالكره) قد يقوم الطفل بالبكاء ولكن تجاهل ذلك.
8- يقوم الطفل عادة بالتبول بعد الخروج من الحمام ( أفعل معه كما فعلت في الخطوه السابقه)
9- لتفادي تبول الطغل على ملابسه حاول قدر الإمكان أن تعرف حركة الطفل الخاصة به عندما يريد التبول أو التبرز مثل : تغير تعبيرات وجهه, الإنزواء بعيدا , البكاء وغيرها وفورا تقدم نحوه وشجعه على الذهاب للحمام وعندما يتبول قدم التعزيز فورا 
10- عند استخدامك للتعزيز الغذائي مثل : البطاطس أو الشوكولاته إحرص على أن تكون بكميات قليلة حتى لايحدث الإشباع لديه.
11- استبدل المعزز الغذائي قدر الإمكان مثل اللعب بالدراجه أو الكره ولا تنسى بأن تتأكد بأنها هي المفضلة لديه ولتكن لفترات زمنيه قصيره 5 أو 10 دقائق في كل مرة.
12- استمر في استخدام التعزيز بنفس الطريقة ومن المهم جدا أن تنتبه لعملية الثبات في عملية استخدام المعزز طول فترة التدريب وسحبه بشكل متدرج على حسب استجابة وتقدم الطفل في المهارة إلى أن يستقل في مهارة استخدام الحمام بنجاح.
13- يجب الإنتباه وملاحظة فعالية المعزز , فربما تحتاج لعملية إستبداله بمعزز اخر أكثر فعاليه أو أن الطفل قد أصابه الملل من ذاك المعزز.
14- لابد من إتحاد طريقة استخدام المعزز بين المركز والمنزل بشكل كامل قدر الإمكان.عن طريق سجل التواصل اليومي بالاضافه إلى الهاتف والمقابلة لمناقشة سير عملية التعزيز أثناء عملية التدريب.
بعض الإرشادات العملية لتدريب الطفل المعاق عقليا على استخدام المرحاض: 
تأكدي أولا أن الطفل جاهز للتدريب على استخدام المرحاض قبل البدئ بالتدريب، ولعل قدرته على البقاء جافا لأكثر من ساعة من الزمن او اعطاء أي اشارة أو حركة توحي بأنه على وشك أن يقضي الحاجة أو مؤشر على أنه قد أصبح جاهزا للتدريب.
# قبل البدأ بالتدريب راقبي الأوقات التي يقوم بها طفلك بالتبول او التبرز وذلك على مدى يومين أو ثلاثة أيام(مثلا بعد الاستيقاظ من النوم بقليل…بعد تناول وجبة الطعام بعشرة دقائق…).
# ابدئي بوضع الطفل على النونية أو اصطحابه الى المرحاض في هذه الأوقات· وشجعيه على أن يقضي حاجاته هناك.
# اتركي الطفل على النونية أو في المرحاض حتى· يقضي حاجته ولمدة لا تزيد عن عشرة دقائق، فاذا قام بقضاء الحاجة هناك امدحيه على ذلك وقدمي له مكافأة محببة له، وأريه ما عمل واجعليه يعرف كم أنت مسرورة بذلك لا لأنه تبرز أو تبول، بل لأنه تبرز أو تبول في النونية، أو في المرحاض ، ولأنه أبقى نفسه نظيفا وجافا.
# احرصي على أن تتفحصي الطفل مرارا في فترة التدريب، لترى ما اذا· كان نظيفا أو جافا، فاذا كان كذلك امدحيه على ذلك وعلميه أيضا أن يتفحص نفسه بنفسه.
# عندما ترافقين ابنك الى النونية أو المرحاض احرصي على أن تقولي للطفل· يلا نروح على النونو أو الحمام وعليك أن تكرري الكلمة النونو او الحمام عدة مرات حتى يتعلم مستقبلا التعبير عن حاجته لفظيا فاذا كان يعاني من صعوبات شديدة في النطق لسبب أو لآخر يستحسن أن يرافق ذلك بعض الإشارات الحركية التي يمكن أن يتعلمها الطفل للتعبير عن حاجته (مثلا وضع اليد على البطن واظهار بعض التعابير على الوجه وكأنك تعانين من المغص).
# احرصي على أن تكون الملابس والبنطلونات التي يلبسها الطفل· من النوع السهل والمريح عند الخلع واللبس.
#احرصي على أن يكون الوقت الذي يمضيه· الطفل على النونية أو في المرحاض وقتا مرحا ومحببا لديه.
يستحسن ان أمكن البدء· ببرنامج التدريب على استخدام الحمام في الطقس الدافئ حتى تكون ملابسه خفيفة وأسهل للأم.
# خلال التدريب قد يحدث في خلال التدريب أن يتبول الطفل أو يتبرز على نفسه، وفي هذه الحالة اياك ومعاقبته، وبدلا من ذلك، يستحسن أن تقومي بتغيير ملابسه بهدوء ولكن دون ابداء الرضى عن ذلك ويمكن أن تقولي له مثلا أنه من المستحسن في المرة القادمة أن يقضي حاجته في النونية أو في الحمام.
# أما في الحالات التي تكون فيها لدى الطفل اعاقات حركية مصاحبة لاعاقته العقلية، فيوجد كراسي خاصة معدة خصيصا لمثل هؤلاء الأطفال، حيث يمكنهم قضاء حاجتهم وهم جلوس على هذه الكراسي، كما أن هناك بعض المساند الخاصة التي يمكن اضافتها على المرحاض لمساعدة هؤلاء الأطفال وفي مثل هذه الحالات يمكن مراجعة بعض المؤسسات الخاصة بالعناية بحالات الشلل الدماغي، أو الاعاقة الحركية للاطلاع على مثل هذه التعديلات
علامات إستعداد الطفل للتدريب على الحمام : 
1. عندما يفهم الكلمات الاصطلاحية التي ترمز إلى البول والبراز ، وكذلك الكلمات التالية: (جاف )،(مبلل )،( نظيف )،(متسخ) ،(مقعد التدريب) أو يجب تعليمه مثل هذه الكلمات للطفل. 
2. عندما يفهم وظيفة مقعد التدريب ،حاولي أن تعلمي الطفل ذلك بمشاهدة الأبوين أو أخوته الكبار أو الأطفال القريبين من سنه وهم يستعملون الحمام بالصورة الصحيحة.
3. عندما يفضل أن يبقى الحفاظ جافاً ونظيفاً (قومي بتغيير الحفاظات بمعدل أكثر من السابق لتشجيعه على ذلك). 
4. عندما تنشأ لديه الرغبة في تغيير حفاظاته المتسخة (إذا أصبح الطفل قادراً على المشي علميه أن يأتي إليك بمجرد أن تتسخ حفاظته،وامدحيه كلما يأتيك لتغيير حفاظته المتسخة). 
5. عند فهمه مدى العلاقة بين بقاء ملابسه جافة نظيفة واستعمال معقد التدريب. 
6. عندما يدرك الشعور بامتلاء المثانة أو الحاجة للتبرز ،وذلك بأن يذرع المكان جيئة وذهابا أو يقفز في مكانه أو يمسك أعضاءه التناسلية أو يشد سرواله أو يجلس القرفصاء أو يخبرك برغبته الذهاب إلى الحمام.
7. عند قدرته على تأجيل التبول أو التبرز لفترة قصيرة ،وقد يذهب الطفل بنفسه للحمام لكنه يرجع مبللاً أو متسخاً، أو قد يستيقظ الطفل من غفواته دون بلل.
م/ن
تمنياااتي لجميع بالصحه والعااافيه
اشتاااق دااائما الى تعطيركم متصفحي بحروووفكم الممـــــــــيزه

----------


## نبراس،،،

فرح
جهد تشكرين عليه فعلا 
كل الشكر لكم ولطرحكم 
دمتم لكل خير وعافيه 
ونسالكم برائة الذمه 
لانني عازم على الحج 
ان شاء الله سنفتقد مواضيعكم 
المفيده الشيقه ولكن سأتابع 
ماتبقي من احداث  (احلام صمود)
اذا وفقت لذلك دمتم سعداء

----------


## فرح

> فرح
> جهد تشكرين عليه فعلا 
> كل الشكر لكم ولطرحكم 
> دمتم لكل خير وعافيه 
> ونسالكم برائة الذمه 
> لانني عازم على الحج 
> ان شاء الله سنفتقد مواضيعكم 
> المفيده الشيقه ولكن سأتابع 
> ماتبقي من احداث (احلام صمود)
> اذا وفقت لذلك دمتم سعداء



 تسلم اخوووي قــــــــمي 
ع تعطيرك متصفحي واعتز بتشريفك 
ويعطيك العااافيه لاخلاولاعدم من الطيبييييييين
وانا من يسألكم براءة الذمه 
وقلدناااك الدعاء والزياره 
وحج مبروروسعي مشكور 
واعمال مقبوله ان شاء الله 
وصفحاااتي ستفقدك وسنفقد اطروحاااتك الممـــيزه
ربي يرجعك بالف سلامه ومحفوف برعاية لله وحفظه 
دمتم بالف خيييييييير وسعااده 
امـــــــااانه خيي لاتنسانا من الدعاء في الاماكن المقدسه

----------


## Malamh Cute

*عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته ،،*

*فرووح ،،*

*تسلمي غلآتوو ع الطرح الروعهـ والمُفيد ..~*

*ربي يعطيكِ الف عآفيه ،،*

*مآأنحرم جديدكِ المميز ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

*كروزهـ*

----------


## فرح

> *عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته ،،* 
> *فرووح ،،* 
> *تسلمي غلآتوو ع الطرح الروعهـ والمُفيد ..~* 
> *ربي يعطيكِ الف عآفيه ،،* 
> *مآأنحرم جديدكِ المميز ،،* 
> *تحيآتوو* 
> 
> *كروزهـ*



 يسلم قلبك وقلب غاااليك حبيبتي 
كروووزتنا الحلوووه
واشكرك غاااليتي ع تشريفك متصفحي 
واعتز بروووعة تواااصلك 
يعطيك العااافيه 
دمتِ بالحب والموووده

----------


## hope

*فروووحه ،،*
*تسلمييييين خيتوو ع الطرح المفيييد* 
*يعطييك ربي الف عآفيييه ،،*
*لاعدمنآ جديدك*
*تحياتي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  
مساء الياسمين 
طرح مميز غاليتي فروحه 
ما ننحرم جديدك 
دمتي بود

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم 
> مساء الياسمين 
> طرح مميز غاليتي فروحه 
> ما ننحرم جديدك 
> دمتي بود



 وعليكم السلام 
مساء الانوااار المحمديه 
مشكوووره حبيبتي 
ع حظووورك الطيب 
يعطيك العاافيه 
موفقه

----------

